# Sudden aggression maybe jealousy



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I come to this site often to read stories and tips and can almost always find someone with the same situation as mine. Goodness these dogs. They are something else. We've had Gus since he was a pup and he's now almost 6 1/2 years old. We adopted July about 2 years ago and I'm guessing he's probably getting close to around 4 years old. They're both intact males and we've never had any issues until lately. This morning the worst. Thankfully no one was hurt. These two will run and play together all day and follow each other everywhere. Lately though it seems if I'm around Gus doesn't want July anywhere near me. He'll growl then July will playfully bark. It's loud, frustrating, and crazy! This morning July came up on my bed to lay beside of me. Gus jumped up, laid down, and started growling. I, of course, quickly got up and tried to scold them but they didn't even hear me and started fighting. My husband was able to separate them to different rooms. No blood and just a few hurt feelings (mostly mine). I honestly think July just wants to play and doesn't realize how mad Gus is. Gus has been my dog from the moment we picked brought him home. He's very clingy. Most of the time he won't even go outside unless I go too. (We live on a farm so they have plenty of room to run.) I don't know July's background but I do know he has some issues with loud noises, guns, and being scolded. He was just quivering after their fight this morning. He is the happiest dog I've ever seen but just gets so scared when he hears loud noises or raised voices. He adjusted quickly and trusts us. He hasn't "picked" a person between me & my husband but I do spend a lot of time with him since I work from home. He is so loving. I don't want to have to keep them separated or worry about them fighting. Of course the first thing that comes to our minds is should we have had them neutered. And if we do now will it do any good as far as their behavior? The only reason our vet has ever given us to neuter them was unwanted offspring. That's not something I worry about where I live. There are no other dogs around. Neither are aggressive towards other dogs or humans. I'm just so confused as to why this is happening now when they've been around each other all day, every day for over 2 years. Has anyone else experienced this? Any suggestions?
I'm attaching a picture of them. Gus is sitting up & July laying down. July does look a little on the skinny side but he's healthy - he just never slows down!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

if you say that they do it only when you are present, try and walk away from them as soon as they start growling with a you guys can kill each other i don`t care attitude. if needed even go to another room leaving them behind (and try not to laugh about their shocked faces), see whether they will continue with the show if there is no one to watch them. in many cases if you remove the target of the competition (yourself in this case) there won`t be any more reason to fight, especially if they otherwise get along well.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Gabica said:


> if you say that they do it only when you are present, try and walk away from them as soon as they start growling with a you guys can kill each other i don`t care attitude. if needed even go to another room leaving them behind (and try not to laugh about their shocked faces), see whether they will continue with the show if there is no one to watch them. in many cases if you remove the target of the competition (yourself in this case) there won`t be any more reason to fight, especially if they otherwise get along well.


I will definitely try that. I get so upset that one of them will get hurt but this does sound like a good plan. Thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might even try getting off the sofa or bed, as soon as the second one starts to walk in the room.
That way there is nothing for Gus to guard.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, we were doing so well for several days then in the middle of the night things went bad - really bad. Both dogs have a bed bedside our bed - one on each side. Gus decided to jump up on our bed (while we were asleep). It scared me & I screamed, July jumped up on the bed and there they go fighting. My husband tried to break them up & now has 13 stitches in his wrist. Neither dog has a scratch on them. I'm am absolutely sick over this. It can't keep happening. I really feel they're being territorial and jealous over me. Our first "fix" for the problem is moving their beds out of our bedroom. As soon as we put them back together (when we got home from ER) they started licking each other. They've moped around all morning. They've been together for 2 1/2 years with no issues. I was going to speak with our vet about neutering one or both of them. It worries me though. I've read that this procedure can make aggression worse. They're not really aggressive though. I'm so confused and am hoping someone here may have experience with this issue. Vizsla's are not like other dogs I've had. I don't know of anyone near where I live with one. I trust my vet but know she doesn't see this breed often. Has anyone had their dog neutered at 6 1/2 or 3 1/2-4? Any other suggestions? It absolutely breaks my heart to think of rehoming one of them. I've heard of behaviorist but when I search for one near me it brings up dog trainers. Are they the same thing? Would this even help? They both get plenty of exercise and we've trained with positive reinforcement. They're both good boys. 

We did move about 2 years ago. They have a LOT more room to run now and I know July loves living here. I think Gus does too but he never wants to leave my side. He won't go out unless I go too. He worries if July is out and he's not. I can just see the worry in his eyes. I work from home so they're both always with me. They always have been. Gus hardly ever stayed in the yard at our other house. Now that I don't have to worry about him going to a neighbor's house he never leaves. I thought maybe it was an age thing but am now questioning everything!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Trainers and behaviorist are not the same. You might want to reach out to Beth, at Rehab Your Rescue. She is a certified behaviorist. I know she does do some zoom calls, and if that is not enough should be able to put you in contact with a behaviorist that’s closer to you.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

texasred said:


> Trainers and behaviorist are not the same. You might want to reach out to Beth, at Rehab Your Rescue. She is a certified behaviorist. I know she does do some zoom calls, and if that is not enough should be able to put you in contact with a behaviorist that’s closer to you.


I will do that. Thank you so much. I so appreciate your suggestion and reply.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I am sorry that it happened, and understand your frustration. Hopefully a behaviorist can help.

Personally i don`t see that neutering would be a solution. 
Your scream in the middle of the night has obviously startled the dogs and your husband trying to separate them when they were already confused is a classic example of getting bit. They most probably did not know at that point what is happening, too much happening for what is meant to be a quiet time, night time.
It really isn`t a vizsla thing, i have seen that with super relaxed labs too.
And once again. There may well be some behavior changes from humans needed too, like EVERY time (unless you are at a public place where you cannot leave your dogs unattended) walking away from the crime scene. Even if it is the middle of the night. You may want to think about crating them for the night if you think jumping up on the bad can make you scream. 
You are also mentioning that they are always both around you at the same time. Try and start going with one to a place and have there some fun time (Tractor Supply visit or just throwing a ball away from the house) and next time with another one. They do need individual attention too, not just pack time.

Again, very sorry for the stitches and ER and the whole drama, must have been a nightmare and hope you guys can find a peaceful solution.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Gabica said:


> I am sorry that it happened, and understand your frustration. Hopefully a behaviorist can help.
> 
> Personally i don`t see that neutering would be a solution.
> Your scream in the middle of the night has obviously startled the dogs and your husband trying to separate them when they were already confused is a classic example of getting bit. They most probably did not know at that point what is happening, too much happening for what is meant to be a quiet time, night time.
> ...


It has been a nightmare of a day. Of course my vet reccomends neutering both of them. I'm still torn on that idea. My father-in-law insists one needs to be rehomed. That breaks my heart. They have behaved well all day today. A bit subdued but I'm sure they're confused with everything that happened last night. They're still on edge. It's just hard for me to understand what is causing these changes all of a sudden. Maybe age? It's frustrating, confusing, and scary. Of course, most of all, I worry about my husband. But these dogs are such a big part of our happy lives. Both of them. I am setting up an appointment with a behaviorist but can't get in for a couple weeks. There's not one close at all to me so hopefully a virtual visit will work. Tonight they'll both sleep outside the bedroom. I always move their beds to my office during the day. They'll be staying there from now on. I've spent alone time with each of them today just trying to reassure them that I love them. Last night is now in the past. At this moment all I know to do is positively reinforce their good behaviors (of which there are many). It's been a horrible day dealing with the sherriff's department and health department. We're now on a 10 day confinement period. Thank goodness we live on a farm with no nearby neighbors! 
This form provides so much good information from people who understand the breed. It's always my go to. I appreciate the replies.


----------

